# Naughty Tails 3D - Erotic Furry Game *NSFW*



## JanetMerai (Jul 20, 2015)

https://www.patreon.com/JanetMerai

This is an adult game I am working on and is NSFW.

I just released my second demo the other day, which you can download at my Patreon page, but someone suggested I advertise it here, so I did 

Let me know what you all think and be considerate and nice :3


----------

